# snow plow oil



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone know where i can purchase some snow plow oil early on a sunday morning?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

how early?/ check tractor supply. or a local snow plow shop- i know jerre's stays open ridiculous hours around here


----------



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

*Emergency?*

I understand that power steering fluid works as an emergency substitute for the proper fluid. Walmart, any large supermarket,and most gas station convenience stores should have it. On Monday, go get the right stuff and drain and fill your system.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think that Advance and Auto Zone have official plow oil--a generic type probably.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Where in new york you located?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

napa / carquest / tractor supply. 

most those places sell the blue s.a.m. oil for plows.


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

im located east end of long island, i got it at NAPA thanks all


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Capodosto;981267 said:


> I understand that power steering fluid works as an emergency substitute for the proper fluid. Walmart, any large supermarket,and most gas station convenience stores should have it. On Monday, go get the right stuff and drain and fill your system.


atf trans fluid is what you can use


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Northern Tool, Tractor Supply, Mills Fleet Farm, or just use ATF


----------



## scott v (Jan 24, 2010)

you can buy transmission oil at any gas station


----------

